# GeoManGear’s Battery is here



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Full Specs are available on our site from Panasonic and the UN/DOT test results!
www.geomangear.com

258 grams with strap
Smart - full charging termination and temperature sensor built into battery pack
UN/DOT and CPSC approved
Panasonic cells with custom Protection Board
Durable plastic casing
Mountable on stem, seatpost and bike frame
Size 83mm x 53mm x 48mm
1 Year Warranty
Designed and built in the USA

Recall Notices were sent to existing customers today along with an email alert to look for the notice in the mail.

Thanks for your patience and support, the GeoManGear Team appreciates it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wobbegong (Feb 11, 2004)

Glad to hear it! Thanks.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Full Specs are available on our site from Panasonic and the UN/DOT test results!
> www.geomangear.com
> 
> 258 grams with strap
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Good Job Geoman


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Great news!!!!!
Any idea when they will be sent out?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We just got the first of many battery shipments in, so we are ready now. Recall notices are going out to customers today, so the process is underway now. :thumbsup:



savagemann said:


> Great news!!!!!
> Any idea when they will be sent out?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey I got the email today. You guys sent it to my old address I think. I've moved since I bought my light from you guys. How do I get a new set of recall instructions sent to me? I'm waiting until I get my new battery, and then I think I'm going to order another light from you. I've just been waiting to see how this recall stuff was going to shake out. Thanks.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The best way to handle that is to use the Contact Us form on our site and report your new address using the "Customer Contact Info Changes" option in the dropdown. The Recall Admin Firm also ran the database through the National address change system so it may have already been amended if you registered with one of those Post Office address change services when you moved. Thanks for the support:thumbsup:



BaeckerX1 said:


> Hey I got the email today. You guys sent it to my old address I think. I've moved since I bought my light from you guys. How do I get a new set of recall instructions sent to me? I'm waiting until I get my new battery, and then I think I'm going to order another light from you. I've just been waiting to see how this recall stuff was going to shake out. Thanks.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

So what if I were to order a magicshine 900 today, would I get the newer battery or have to wait awhile for it?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

You can choose on our site, we currently have lightsets with the GeoManGear 4.5Ah battery and also lightsets with the Open-Light Systems batteries. They are 2 separate listings and we are shipping lightsets with either today.

Thanks for the support



dundundata said:


> So what if I were to order a magicshine 900 today, would I get the newer battery or have to wait awhile for it?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

The new packs look pretty sweet,
My ?, is a 5.8 Ah pack in the works? 
I know I would buy a few:thumbsup:
I'm digging the extra run time on my 5.8 Ah open light battery


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Oh I see didn't notice that thanks!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Keep an eye on our site in the next month Rakuman :thumbsup:



Rakuman said:


> The new packs look pretty sweet,
> My ?, is a 5.8 Ah pack in the works?
> I know I would buy a few:thumbsup:
> I'm digging the extra run time on my 5.8 Ah open light battery


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We just posted a few extra pics of stem mounted and seatpost mounted battery on the product listing so you can get a better idea of just how compact the new GeoManGear battery is.

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=275


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I have not received the email today. I just used the "contact form" on the Geomangear site asking for confirmation that I am included in the recall.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Great to hear they arrive on time for the season start!

Good job!

P.S. Haven't received the e-mail yet either. I don't expect it to be immediate so I'll contact if it doesn't appear next week.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We have found many of the broadcast emails are blocked as spam which is why the official Recall Notices are sent via US Postal Service. The email was a headsup to keep an eye on your mailbox next week for the Recall Notice.



PissedOffCil said:


> Great to hear they arrive on time for the season start!
> 
> Good job!
> 
> P.S. Haven't received the e-mail yet either. I don't expect it to be immediate so I'll contact if it doesn't appear next week.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

*Just in case the broadcast email got blocked*

Great news! The official GeoManGear Magicshine Battery recall notices are in the mail effective Friday, April 15, 2011. All customers who purchased a Magicshine light set from GeoManGear will receive the recall notice soon. Your recall notice will provide complete instructions on how to proceed under the recall process.

To thank you for your patience and understanding, we are offering a special $20.00 Customer Loyalty coupon to use on any purchase of $100.00 or more from our website from now through Friday, 4/22/2011. Please use coupon code LOYALTY at checkout to take advantage of this special offer.

Click here to check out our great new products featuring the new GeoManGear battery pack designed, engineered and built in the U.S.A.

The GeoManGear Team


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm definitely in the recall date range, but no email. Guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Lots of spam filters have been blocking broadcast emails, the recall notice is coming via US Postal Service, the email was a headsup to keep an eye out in the mail next week. If it hasn't arrived in your email inbox by now it's most likely been blocked by your ISP at server level.



stumblemumble said:


> I'm definitely in the recall date range, but no email. Guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> We just got the first of many battery shipments in, so we are ready now. Recall notices are going out to customers today, so the process is underway now. :thumbsup:


Whoo hooo!!! I haven't had issues with the old one yet, but its only time im sure before something happens. I have noticed it not keeping charge as long, but....
Glad to here themes one is finally here.
Thanks Geoman!


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

So, If we bought the racer kit with dual batteries we will get two recall replacement batteries?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes that is exactly how it will work Baine



Baine said:


> So, If we bought the racer kit with dual batteries we will get two recall replacement batteries?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Your Canadian customers included?


----------



## dlacourse (Apr 11, 2008)

My recall message must have been blocked as spam. Could someone paste a copy here so I can read what it says?
Thanks.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

look up
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Absolutely, all customers in all countries



electrik said:


> Your Canadian customers included?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Geoman. The recall process has taken a while, but still... I continue to be really, really impressed that you're going through with it in the first place.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> Absolutely, all customers in all countries


I'm very glad it is all coming together. Regarding international shipping for replacement batteries, will the USCPSC allow you to send batteries via air mail? I currently reside in Singapore and will also need to know how much to replace 2 warrantied battery packs purchased from you.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Recall Notice will explain the best methods to participate, there are additional options for International Customers. The CPSC and Recall Admin Firm laid it all out for you.



Chromagftw said:


> I'm very glad it is all coming together. Regarding international shipping for replacement batteries, will the USCPSC allow you to send batteries via air mail? I currently reside in Singapore and will also need to know how much to replace 2 warrantied battery packs purchased from you.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> The Recall Notice will explain the best methods to participate, there are additional options for International Customers. The CPSC and Recall Admin Firm laid it all out for you.


And where might I find this information Geoman? I think I must be blind. Can't see anything on the website nor from the emails I've received thus far. Thanks.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The info is coming on the official recall notice, it is coming via US Postal Service (snail mail) since emails can be blocked.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> The info is coming on the official recall notice, it is coming via US Postal Service (snail mail) since emails can be blocked.


i didnt get an email either, any chance someone can post what it said so we dont have to wait for snail mail?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

See the email content in post #17 above
Thanks GeoMan



nick d said:


> i didnt get an email either, any chance someone can post what it said so we dont have to wait for snail mail?


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> See the email content in post #17 above
> Thanks GeoMan


ok cool :thumbsup: so i take it the actual recall notice will tell us what to do with the old batteries then?

thanks again!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes that is correct Nick



nick d said:


> ok cool :thumbsup: so i take it the actual recall notice will tell us what to do with the old batteries then?
> 
> thanks again!


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

I've not seen anything yet either email or snail mail. Hope you have my correct info. I did however get the original email about the recall, so I guess that means you do have it.

Alan.


----------



## fighitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you get a personal email from Geoman about the recall? I never got one. My address hasn't changed. Guess I'll have to contact him to make sure I'm included.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

nevermind...


----------



## fighitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Geoman responded to my question about not receiving an email about the recall and said "Some computer firewalls or ISPs block our emails. The official recall notices are being sent by USPS postal mail. You should receive your notice soon" 
I give them credit for the fast reply.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Got the recall letter today, went online and filled out my claim form, packaged up my battery and will send it out tomorrow. Smooth process... Thanks Geoman!


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

My recall notice arrived in the USPS today also.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Great to hear, thanks for the feedback :thumbsup:



cycljunkie said:


> Got the recall letter today, went online and filled out my claim form, packaged up my battery and will send it out tomorrow. Smooth process... Thanks Geoman!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I just found out about the recall by receiving a letter yesterday, so I have a few questions that may have already been asked:

1) Same charger for the new batteries, or a different one? 
2) The letter implied it may be awhile before the replacements are delivered. Is this weeks or months? Specifically, if I sent the letter back today, would I get new batteries by May?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Using your existing charger is fine, we added some extra safety features to the GeoManGear battery pack. The battery pack is a smart pack, it features sophisticated safety systems that has full charge termination after 5 hours and temperature sensor so the battery will not accept a charge in extreme temperatures.

We are going to work diligently and as quickly possible to process and ship out replacements, we are a small family owned business and have been working on this project since November. We continue to focus on the recall and on new sales which will assist us in generating revenues to fund the recall. We received an initial shipment of GeoManGear battery packs and have others scheduled for production and delivery in the coming months. If you have a chance please take a look at the Recall Timeline on our site to bring you up to speed on what we have been doing since November.

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19



honkinunit said:


> I just found out about the recall by receiving a letter yesterday, so I have a few questions that may have already been asked:
> 
> 1) Same charger for the new batteries, or a different one?
> 2) The letter implied it may be awhile before the replacements are delivered. Is this weeks or months? Specifically, if I sent the letter back today, would I get new batteries by May?


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just got my notice.

You guys have been awesome in every way and I'm sure this was as much of a headache if not more for you guys as it has been for users.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like it's official now. Posted on the CPSC web site.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11734.html


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

Still have not received my notice...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The notices were sent on Friday vis USPS First Class Mail, some folks may require the full 5 business days for arrival depending on their destination. We listed the new GeoManGear battery pack for sale on our site only on Friday after it was confirmed the notices were on the way, we decided to do this as many folks would want to know what the replacement looks like.



AGrant said:


> Still have not received my notice...


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Got my notice today...thank you....quick question, last year I ordered two MagicShines at two different times (two orders) several months apart.

Do I only need to fill out one claim form for both or will I receive two seperate recall notices? I noticed the website allows for multiple quantities...just wanted to confirm..


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Great question, yes please include batteries from both orders on that same claim form, the PIN can only be used once, so please don't try to do them separately.



osmarandsara said:


> Got my notice today...thank you....quick question, last year I ordered two MagicShines at two different times (two orders) several months apart.
> 
> Do I only need to fill out one claim form for both or will I receive two seperate recall notices? I noticed the website allows for multiple quantities...just wanted to confirm..


----------



## wrxg33k (May 8, 2006)

FYI, Home Depot would not take the batteries. They only recycle power tool batteries even though they are listed on Call2Recycle. Lowes took the batteries and filled out of the form no problem. 

Thanks again Geoman!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Great, thanks for sharing that info :thumbsup:



wrxg33k said:


> FYI, Home Depot would not take the batteries. They only recycle power tool batteries even though they are listed on Call2Recycle. Lowes took the batteries and filled out of the form no problem.
> 
> Thanks again Geoman!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

wrxg33k said:


> FYI, Home Depot would not take the batteries. They only recycle power tool batteries even though they are listed on Call2Recycle. Lowes took the batteries and filled out of the form no problem.
> 
> Thanks again Geoman!


Shoot, I was planning to drop them off at home depot. I do not have a Lowe's nearby.
I guess I will just ship them back.
Geoman,
Do I have to change my printed form?


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Best Buy and Radio Shack were both on the recycle list for me.
Going to try and drop mine off tomorrow.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

Geoman, 

So I have 3 batteries and was going to recycle them (rather than shipping to you) to save on shipping costs. But how do I get all my batteries replaced even though I only have one PIN number. 

Almost ready to order yet another MS 

Cheers

Thanks.


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

Got my notice. Will complete and send back. Thanks. 3 of us in the office got them at the same time.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

nmanchin said:


> Geoman,
> 
> So I have 3 batteries and was going to recycle them (rather than shipping to you) to save on shipping costs. But how do I get all my batteries replaced even though I only have one PIN number.
> 
> ...


When you fill out the form you have a chance to input the amount.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Just a reminder if you are shipping the battery back there are two different addresses one for UPS and another for USPS.. on the confirmation sheet it only lists the UPS one, you need to go back and get the USPS one its a PO box
I'm sending mine USPS priority and almost made that mistake.*


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the options Geoman. I was able to turn mine in at our county recycling center. It is nice that we don't have to pack them up and pay for shipping. Since I had four, it would have meant two packages.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> Just a reminder if you are shipping the battery back there are two different addresses one for UPS and another for USPS.. on the confirmation sheet it only lists the UPS one, you need to go back and get the USPS one its a PO box
> I'm sending mine USPS priority and almost made that mistake.


Rakuman, thanks for pointing that out. ^^^ *Important info right there*.^^^


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

What a mess would it not make more sence to just
Ship the battery's and take the same shipping box and
Sent the old ones back
The main problem is the chargers
In the last two years had two catch fire one blow up
And two that just died I had only one batter pack die
Right now I have three on charge and the chargers
Are hot as hell 
Right now I do not have a box to ship them and just do not have the time or 
Place to drop them off and then I will have no lights for a month
I am going to watie and see what happens
Would have been nice to just get three new battery's and 
Then just ship the old ones back in the same box
And not have to go though the hoops just to get new battery's
I am still will be using mine every day till they die or if I get the new battery's
With out going though a hassle


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks again Rakuman
We have requested an update to this on the Magicshine Recall Website so it should list both later today



Chromagftw said:


> Rakuman, thanks for pointing that out. ^^^ *Important info right there*.^^^


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

EDIT: never-mind...found a place a couple miles away


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

*FAQ page on Recall Admin website*

We are continuing to add content to the FAQ page on the recall website, check here first if you have a question we may already have addressed it. Content will be supplemented regularly as we continue with this process

https://magicshinebatteryrecall.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

it's kind of upsetting having to send the batteries back and wait for the new ones, especially without a timeline to know when the new ones will come in. it would be much better to just receive the new batteries first and then recycle/return the chinese packs so we aren't left in the dark for an indefinite amount of time.

how long can i expect to be without any batteries??

that said, i approve of the recall. thanks for making it easy.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi DK

We understand your apprehension, at this point we can't predict time because we haven't received the first wave of claims. We could get 1000 claims on day 1 or it could be 1000 in the first 2 weeks.

We are working on some scenarios to help folks like yourself who are reluctant to let go of their batteries right now. We ride too, so we will try to make this process easier and get as many of those chinese packs out of circulation, safety is number 1 here. :thumbsup:



donkeykong0 said:


> it's kind of upsetting having to send the batteries back and wait for the new ones, especially without a timeline to know when the new ones will come in. it would be much better to just receive the new batteries first and then recycle/return the chinese packs so we aren't left in the dark for an indefinite amount of time.
> 
> how long can i expect to be without any batteries??
> 
> that said, i approve of the recall. thanks for making it easy.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi DK
> 
> We understand your apprehension, at this point we can't predict time because we haven't received the first wave of claims. We could get 1000 claims on day 1 or it could be 1000 in the first 2 weeks.
> 
> We are working on some scenarios to help folks like yourself who are reluctant to let go of their batteries right now. We ride too, so we will try to make this process easier and get as many of those chinese packs out of circulation, safety is number 1 here. :thumbsup:


i appreciate the quick response and understand that it must be very difficult on your end. that's why i'll continue to give you my business.

so are you saying that if i am quick in sending the recall back, then i would be one of the first in line to receive the new packs, minimizing the wait time? if so, i'll get on that real quick. if you're saying that there will be no difference between doing it now and waiting two weeks until May, then i'd rather hold onto them for now so i can keep riding in the dark...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We want to get every pack recycled as quickly as possible to minimize any potential safety hazard. Even the experienced team at the Recall Firm can't give us a rule of thumb on how many claims to expect or how quickly customers will respond. With your safety foremost in our minds we suggest participating as quickly as possible, it may be inconvenient but it is far better than consequences if you do have a safety issue with that Chinese battery pack.



donkeykong0 said:


> i appreciate the quick response and understand that it must be very difficult on your end. that's why i'll continue to give you my business.
> 
> so are you saying that if i am quick in sending the recall back, then i would be one of the first in line to receive the new packs, minimizing the wait time? if so, i'll get on that real quick. if you're saying that there will be no difference between doing it now and waiting two weeks until May, then i'd rather hold onto them for now so i can keep riding in the dark...


----------



## SAAZ (Dec 29, 2009)

*I had the opposite problem...*



wrxg33k said:


> FYI, Home Depot would not take the batteries. They only recycle power tool batteries even though they are listed on Call2Recycle. Lowes took the batteries and filled out of the form no problem.
> 
> Thanks again Geoman!


My local Lowes would gladly recycle them but they wouldn't fill out the form. No problems at Home Depot.

Thanks for all of this Geoman. This is annoying for all of us but I can't imagine what pain in the a$$ this has been for you!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

And I went to Radio Shack to recycle two batteries. At first they wouldn't take them, then said they would take only to the older one that looked rectangular but not the newer one that looked like a cylinder. So I unscrewed the cap off the new one and they took both.


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

savagemann said:


> Best Buy and Radio Shack were both on the recycle list for me.
> Going to try and drop mine off tomorrow.


Dropped mine off at Radio Shack... no problem.

My form is in the mail... thanks Geoman!


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

it's kind of upsetting having to send the batteries back and wait for the new ones, especially without a timeline to know when the new ones will come in. it would be much better to just receive the new batteries first and then recycle/return the chinese packs so we aren't left in the dark for an indefinite amount of time.

That is were I am at 
Geoman should just send out the new battery's I get the new battery
Put the old ones in the package sent and send them back
I have been using my every day and it might be a month Or
More to get replacement so I will waite and see what happens
I will not go and wait have waited since oct and have used my battery's
Every day not waiting any more so I don't think I will send my back
Till I get some thing to work my light first
There has to a better way to do this recall




Also for me the charger is a bigger problem
had two burn up one blew up and two others just died
I just charge mine and the chargers are hot as hell
Going out tonight for a ride and need my lights
So for now. I am keeping my batteries 
If I sent them in Only god knows when I would get
Replacements and just don't want to wait


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

GEOMAN said:


> We want to get every pack recycled as quickly as possible to minimize any potential safety hazard. Even the experienced team at the Recall Firm can't give us a rule of thumb on how many claims to expect or how quickly customers will respond. With your safety foremost in our minds we suggest participating as quickly as possible, it may be inconvenient but it is far better than consequences if you do have a safety issue with that Chinese battery pack.


good point. i'll get mine sent out.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I still have not received the letter.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

Can someone post the URL of the site for the recall so I can look up a return center? I think there's one on the way to work but I want to be sure which phone store it is. I left letter at work so can't go online to look it up until I'm already at work tomorrow, which delays me another day.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

go back to Geomans post #64


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks-for some reason my browser bypassed a lot of the thread when I clicked on the show new posts icon, I missed everything from the past day.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

thunderstruck said:


> Thanks-for some reason my browser bypassed a lot of the thread when I clicked on the show new posts icon, I missed everything from the past day.


Where's the 'show new posts icon'? I've been wondering for years why there's not something like that.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

You'll see a little blue down arrow button to the left of the post title on the threads in forum page. If the title is bold, there's a new post.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

thunderstruck said:


> You'll see a little blue down arrow button to the left of the post title on the threads in forum page. If the title is bold, there's a new post.


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Got my Recall notification here in the UK, looks like i have to take my potentially dangerous battery to a Total petrol station, sounds a bit dangerous to me!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Geo, I bought my light sets in November '09 (1 from Geomangear and 1 from Thesingletrackstore) and never got an e-mail or notice in the mail. I updated my contact info on your site last year. All of my riding buddies who live within 5 miles of me received their mailed notices late last week or Monday of this week. Could you please PM me?

Thanks


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Please email us via the Contact form on the site and we'll look into this for you. We are working on The Singletrack Store scenario now that we launched the GeoManGear recall. Since they were different entities we are working on a separate solution.

Thanks GeoMan



isleblue65 said:


> Geo, I bought my light sets in November '09 (1 from Geomangear and 1 from Thesingletrackstore) and never got an e-mail or notice in the mail. I updated my contact info on your site last year. All of my riding buddies who live within 5 miles of me received their mailed notices late last week or Monday of this week. Could you please PM me?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

took mine to radioshack. the first store was sketched out a bit and told me to take them down the block to the other, next store was cool. took the batts and filled out the form. 

If MS let people keep the batteries while they sent out new ones I'd venture to say lots of ignorant folks would just keep them and the hazard would still exist. Sent my completed form out today


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

nmanchin said:


> took mine to radioshack. the first store was sketched out a bit and told me to take them down the block to the other, next store was cool. took the batts and filled out the form.
> 
> If MS let people keep the batteries while they sent out new ones I'd venture to say lots of ignorant folks would just keep them and the hazard would still exist. Sent my completed form out today


+1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
But its not MS doing this you can still buy the POS battery on ebay right now
http://cgi.ebay.com/Magicshine-808-...831?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c3ed10b7. 
Just to clarify  this is Geomans Recall and his company is the only one rectifying this issue of substandard batterys built in china.:thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been anxiously awaiting this for awhile. I haven't used mine since I got the original e-mail back in the fall. I never got the e-mail (didn't even show up in my spam filter), but I got the hard copy letter just fine yesterday. I took my batteries to Lowes and they were a bit confused about the signature part. After explaining the situation, however, a manager gladly filled it out for me. Dropped my form in the mail today, so I'll be happy when my new batteries come because it's hitting the night riding season in Texas again.

The new battery, by the way, looks awesome.

I can't say how impressed I am that Geoman's replacement battery is such a significant upgrade from the OEM battery. I was certainly one of the people a little frustrated by how long it took, but I would rather it take a long time and have such great results than to have things done quickly and wind up with another crappy battery pack.

I will certainly keep my eyes out for this rumored higher-capacity pack. Might be worth a look.


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

Filled out the form today and planning on taking them to Lowe's tomorrow. Can I keep the aluminum cases and the female connectors?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We are in the process of sending out a Broadcast email to all of our Newsletter Subscribers, the info below is contained in the email. The offer is for recall affected customers to help promote participation of GeoManGear customers in the recall. Many customers are hesitant to recycle their Magicshine batteries so hopefully this helps keep them nightriding whilst we process their recall claim. The coupon code will be included in the email and the offer is good April 22nd until midnight April 24th, 2011.

Greetings GeoManGear Newsletter Subscribers,

In response to a quickly escalating number of requests for a discounted battery to buy while customers wait for the recall battery to be sent, Geomangear has decided to offer a significant discount on the new GeoManGear battery.

20% off the New GeoManGear 4.5Ah battery - you pay only $55.99 (reg. $74.99, on sale now for $69.99)!!

Use coupon code *********** during step 2 of checkout.

The recall process will take some time to complete as the paperwork needs to be collated, approved and a battery sent. We are planning to complete this process as swiftly as possible but sheer volume could mean it will take some time. We have introduced this offer to try to help those customers who don't want to wait while their recall claim is being processed. You can still participate in the recall but this may help you stay on your bike while your claim is processed. 

We strongly recommend that you do not continue to use the Magicshine batteries under recall due to safety reasons.

*This offer cannot be combined with any other offer

Thanks
The Team at GeoManGear


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We don't recommend tinkering with the Magicshine battery pack and the recycler may not accept it if modified.



moff_quigley said:


> Filled out the form today and planning on taking them to Lowe's tomorrow. Can I keep the aluminum cases and the female connectors?


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Obviously not a fault of Geomangear or MS, but I was denied at two recycling spots today. Both times got the: "uhh, I've never heard of this." 
Going to try once more tomorrow, then I'll just ship it. Anyone in Santa Rosa, Ca. have luck at a certain drop-off?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Sorry it is a bit of a pain, see number 17 on the FAQs on the link below, that may help if you have issues tomorrow

https://magicshinebatteryrecall.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx



stumblemumble said:


> Obviously not a fault of Geomangear or MS, but I was denied at two recycling spots today. Both times got the: "uhh, I've never heard of this."
> Going to try once more tomorrow, then I'll just ship it. Anyone in Santa Rosa, Ca. have luck at a certain drop-off?


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

I returned my battery via fedex - our shipping people at work just switched default carriers. I got a delivery confirmation - will i be ok?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No problem with them arriving, we just don't want these battery packs going by air, that's why we specified UPS Ground, we are taking every precaution possible. Ideally local recycling is the best option if you can, that way they are disposed of immediately and don't need to travel.



drmayer said:


> I returned my battery via fedex - our shipping people at work just switched default carriers. I got a delivery confirmation - will i be ok?


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> Thanks again Rakuman
> We have requested an update to this on the Magicshine Recall Website so it should list both later today


Great I sent mine USPS with the UPS address. Does it matter? Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We contacted the Recall Admin Firm, they confirmed both addresses are good for USPS. UPS generally won't ship to PO Boxes so that is why we included a street address for that shipping method. :thumbsup:



stevo75 said:


> Great I sent mine USPS with the UPS address. Does it matter? Sorry for the dumb question


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> We contacted the Recall Admin Firm, they confirmed both addresses are good for USPS. UPS generally won't ship to PO Boxes so that is why we included a street address for that shipping method. :thumbsup:


sounds good, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Sherbona (Mar 23, 2011)

stumblemumble said:


> Obviously not a fault of Geomangear or MS, but I was denied at two recycling spots today. Both times got the: "uhh, I've never heard of this."
> Going to try once more tomorrow, then I'll just ship it. Anyone in Santa Rosa, Ca. have luck at a certain drop-off?


FWIW I was able to recycle two of them at a local (San Jose, CA) ACE Hardware store 2 days ago, and they were fine with filling out the portion of the form showing the batteries were recycled. I recommend calling your local ACE and asking if they recycle Lithium Ion batteries.

Also, check out this link: http://www.recyclenow.org/toxics/house_batteries.asp


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

I dropped my two off at Lowe's - might help if you carry the recall letter to explain why you need the form completed when you turn them in.


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

Usps fedx is mainly air express
Talked to ups and they told me they will not ship
So I will waite was on another site and it looks like 90%
are just going to keep the old batterys 
Like I said before this recall had turn into a mess
Looking at a 12 volt cut the voltage down 
I have a much better charger for this set up
Right now I have three lights three batterys
With this set up it will take up alot less space


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Geoman 8.7Ah?*

Geoman, I am psyched to get your last OLS 8.7Ah battery for my upcoming events. :thumbsup: 
Any chance you will come out with a Geomangear 8.7Ah battery in the future?


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey GEO! what does Lupine says about those German batteries? I know you are a Lupine dealer and I was wondering...
Thanks!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it possible to scan & e-mail the signed claim form to make the processing faster?

Thanks


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

Batteries are at Best Buy (recyclers) Letter was sent to Geoman 3business days ago…
What next? Any idea of how long the “next steps” will take?
I am not asking for any rush or exception to the planned process, just trying to gage how long I will need to be patient. Night ride season is now.
Thanks in advance for the replacement batteries.
And Thanks for taking care of your customers. I have been spreading the word to all, that Geoman is the place to get your lights.

Ben


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> Is it possible to scan & e-mail the signed claim form to make the processing faster?
> 
> Thanks


Or fax the form?

I also took the recall letter with me to Lowe's, not sure if it helped, but they took them, filled it out, and sent me on my way!

As an added measure, I also made a copy of the form once it was ready to mail out! Don't want my claim form to be one of those few letters that shows up in 10 years, and not have a copy of it! Lol

Chris


----------



## mootsguy (Oct 14, 2005)

Just a suggestion for folks participating in the recall, call the recycling center before heading out to turn in your old batteries.

I tried three listed locations before finding one that actually participates in the recycling program. Kudos to Radio Shack for participating and kudos to GeoMan for being on top of the situation right from the start.


----------



## poconopitbull (Aug 24, 2010)

I went to Lowe's also. Easy as 1-2-3 bagged battery at Customer Service, took form to counter. Cust Svc rep filled out their part, dropped battery into recycling container... and sent paperwork back to Geoman.


----------



## fighitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I went to Home Depot. They took the battery and filled out the form-no problem. Of course the associate also said, "Gimme that form, I'll fill out anything!" Enthusiasm was not lacking.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

I was lucky enough to have HD take my batteries and sign it but seriously guys. 
Drop the batteries off at home depot and if they won't fill out the form, Have a friend sign it.
I do not think that the recall folks are going to verify the signee of every claim.
You sign a oath anyway.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm one of the single track store people. Just looking for an answer on how we go about the recall. Thanks!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

wormvine said:


> I was lucky enough to have HD take my batteries and sign it but seriously guys.
> Drop the batteries off at home depot and if they won't fill out the form, Have a friend sign it.
> I do not think that the recall folks are going to verify the signee of every claim.
> You sign a oath anyway.


I wouldn't recommend doing that.
You are signing the document under penalty of perjury for falsifying any information on it.
Just do it by the book. It's not hard to do.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I went through the FAQ and found the answers to questions asked here:

https://magicshinebatteryrecall.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx

No you can't fax or e-mail the form
You can fill the form yourself if the recycling center refuses to sign it. Just note so.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

jetta_mike said:


> I'm one of the single track store people. Just looking for an answer on how we go about the recall. Thanks!


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=669985&highlight=single+track+store...see post # 42.


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey GMG,

After seeing a few of your MS systems, myself and a few buddies are looking into getting some MS and/or Bike Ray systems. I have a question about the OpenLight batteries. Do they have the same (or similar) "Smart – full charging termination and temperature sensor built into battery pack" as your GMG battery? I'm asking because I have been known to be absent-minded and it's happened that I've left a battery plugged in a little too long before... the smart-charge circuit is a must for me!

Thanks,

Sly


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I think we addressed this one by email this morning, that extra layer of safety is only featured in the GeoManGear battery packs. After 5 hours on the charger the battery pack terminates charging plus in extreme temps it does the same thing.



slyfink said:


> Hey GMG,
> 
> After seeing a few of your MS systems, myself and a few buddies are looking into getting some MS and/or Bike Ray systems. I have a question about the OpenLight batteries. Do they have the same (or similar) "Smart - full charging termination and temperature sensor built into battery pack" as your GMG battery? I'm asking because I have been known to be absent-minded and it's happened that I've left a battery plugged in a little too long before... the smart-charge circuit is a must for me!
> 
> ...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Recall Admin Firm needs the original signed document so scanning or faxing won't work in this scenario



PissedOffCil said:


> Is it possible to scan & e-mail the signed claim form to make the processing faster?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Just a quick question about the new battery: did the awg of the wire increase at all over the Magicshine batteries? When using the Y cable, the old battery pack's wire wasn't large enough gauge, and the lightheads saw a drop in voltage from the "too small wire" as the battery going dead and kicked the red warning lights early.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We will still see that false indication as the y-cable is still the Magicshine original. The cable on the GeoManGear battery is a higher grade than the original battery packs.



BlownCivic said:


> Just a quick question about the new battery: did the awg of the wire increase at all over the Magicshine batteries? When using the Y cable, the old battery pack's wire wasn't large enough gauge, and the lightheads saw a drop in voltage from the "too small wire" as the battery going dead and kicked the red warning lights early.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> We will still see that false indication as the y-cable is still the Magicshine original. The cable on the GeoManGear battery is a higher grade than the original battery packs.


I understand it's a higher grade, but is it also a higher (thicker) gauge? I had actually made up my own Y harness, and still had the false indication. It came down to the battery wire gauge being too small. My self made packs did not suffer the same fate.


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

Has any one received a new battery 
Still waiteing to see no one that I have 
Talked to can believe that they did NOT 
Send not replacements first this is messed up


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

https://magicshinebatteryrecall.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx

Line # 13 :thumbsup:


----------



## hungrytiger (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, 
So I am a singletrack.com customer. My understanding from reading all of this is that I will be provided with a PIN via email, with which I can access the claim form and then get my new batteries. Correct?
cheers


----------



## gingus (Sep 27, 2004)

hungrytiger said:


> Hi,
> So I am a singletrack.com customer. My understanding from reading all of this is that I will be provided with a PIN via email, with which I can access the claim form and then get my new batteries. Correct?
> cheers


You will use the letter they send you in the mail and it will have the PIN number, that you can fill out online.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Returned my batts to Home Depot with no problem. The attendant said they've dealt with this before. Put the documentation into the mail today. It will be interesting to see how long this takes (I could really use new batteries before my next event, June 3rd).


----------



## jsg (May 26, 2005)

stingray66 said:


> Has any one received a new battery
> Still waiteing to see no one that I have
> Talked to can believe that they did NOT
> Send not replacements first this is messed up


The whole point here is to get the defective batteries off the street. Geoman needs to have confirmation of this, so they require the batteries be returned first. Just the way it is.


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

Geoman, how will you be handling sending out the replacments?? I just mailed my documents last Friday so you should have it this week. Will you be mailing them according to receipt of battery/documents? I know you will do your best and thanks for the great work!


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

anybody from Singapore doing this recycling thing? How about do you go doing it? Im a bit lost, maybe can help.


----------



## nmanchin (Oct 30, 2009)

anyone receive new batteries yet?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We doubt the first batch would have reached customers yet, they were processed on Tuesday and it's only Thursday.



nmanchin said:


> anyone receive new batteries yet?


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

Still haven't received a notice that my light set is part of this recall. But I just sent a note to [email protected]. Hopefully that will get the process started.

Bob


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Still haven't received my recall notice*



nmanchin said:


> anyone receive new batteries yet?


I would like to know if any early MS purchasers (mid to late 2009) have received their recall notices in the mail or e-mail? I'm one of that bunch, having purchased my Geoman MS lightset back in 9/2009 and have not received a recall notice to be able to get the ball even rolling yet.

My other lightset was purchased from TheSingleTrackStore around the same time and there has been no word on that yet either.

Yes contact info was updated a year ago on Geoman website.

Meanwhile, all of my riding buddies who I turned on to MS lights and Geomangear, and who subsequently purchased a combined 9 lightsets within the past 8 months have received their forms, recycled their batteries and sent in their signed paperwork.

I am appreciative of what Geo is doing to take care of his customers, which is the right thing to do and will earn him a loyal following, but it seems like recent customers are at the front of the line and those who bought right when Geo introduced MS into the USA back in 2009 are deep at the bottom of the paperwork pile. At least that's what it seems to me.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> I would like to know if any early MS purchasers (mid to late 2009) have received their recall notices in the mail or e-mail? I'm one of that bunch, having purchased my Geoman MS lightset back in 9/2009 and have not received a recall notice to be able to get the ball even rolling yet.
> 
> My other lightset was purchased from TheSingleTrackStore around the same time and there has been no word on that yet either.
> 
> ...


I bought my light from Geo in late 09. I received my paperwork and mailed off my old batteries.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Maybe USPS ate it*

I live in a different State than I did when I bought my lights, but put in an address change with both USPS and Geo.Somewhere in there, things must have gone wrong. I don't know what else I can do.

Glad to know that early purchasers are being taken care of ... I guess.


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

isleblue65 said:


> I live in a different State than I did when I bought my lights, but put in an address change with both USPS and Geo.Somewhere in there, things must have gone wrong. I don't know what else I can do.
> 
> Glad to know that early purchasers are being taken care of ... I guess.


Well...what did they say when you contacted them recently to let them know?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

This is what they said (on 4/21/11):

Hi,

We ran our complete database through the USPS post office system. If you completed an address change with the post office, your notice will be sent to your new address. If not, it will be returned to us and we will contact you. 

The Single Track Store will be handling their recall action separately.

Thanks, 
Geomangear


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

isleblue65 said:


> This is what they said (on 4/21/11):
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I would reply to this and inform them again that you have not received your notice. Include all of your info.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

I contacted them via the contact button on their website. About a week later, they emailed me my authorization. I recommend using that link to let them know of your address change and lack of a recall letter.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> I contacted them via the contact button on their website. About a week later, they emailed me my authorization. I recommend using that link to let them know of your address change and lack of a recall letter.


All right, I just submitted this request again on the website. We'll see if something happens this time.

Thanks!


----------

